# Wad Manager 1.0



## Jax (May 26, 2008)

```
+-------------------------------+
| WAD Manager v1.0 by Waninkoko |
+-------------------------------+
|ÂÂÂÂwww.teknoconsolas.infoÂÂÂÂ |
+-------------------------------+


+--------------+
| DESCRIPTION: |
+--------------+

WAD Manager is an application for (un)install WAD packages.

It lists all the available WAD packages in a SD card so you can
select which ones to (un)install.

Includes Wiimote support.


+-------------+
| HOW TO USE: |
+-------------+

1. Create a folder called "wad" in the root of a SD card.
2. Copy all the WAD packages in the folder created in the step 1.
3. Run the application with any method to load homebrew.


+--------+
| KUDOS: |
+--------+

- bushing and marcan (the homebrew channel is great)
- all my testers (pistu, SoraK05, danny.ml...)
```

Original thread
*Download (RapidShare)*
*Download (SendSpace)*

He finally did it!
Buh-bye, WAD installer and WAD unisntaller...


----------



## Bruinbaard (May 26, 2008)

Waninko = Guinness


----------



## Urza (May 26, 2008)

Bruinbaard said:
			
		

> Waninko = Guinness


----------



## xcalibur (May 26, 2008)

I use a tissue to manage my wads 







_ couldn't resist_


----------



## fischju (May 26, 2008)

The new RS captchas are ridiculous, can somebody put it on gbatemp?


----------



## Venko (May 26, 2008)

Oh yes... tell me, does this use a GCN controller or a Wiimote for selecting said things?

Btw, Guinness, what the hell?


----------



## Jax (May 26, 2008)

Venko said:
			
		

> Oh yes... tell me, does this use a GCN controller or a Wiimote for selecting said things?
> 
> Btw, Guinness, what the hell?



Read the description on the first post...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: added a mirror from SendSpace for those who hate RS with a passion.


----------



## noONE (May 26, 2008)

Awesome! got to try this tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nice with a single app for installing/unintstalling wads, instead of having to alternate between them..


----------



## Venko (May 26, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Venko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, somehow I completely missed that.

This is great news then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any screenshots/videos available?


----------



## Monkey01 (May 26, 2008)

Nice, this should work much practical then the old method, where you had to use your computer to change the content of the wad folder to install and uninstall the right wad's all the time. And now it's somewhat easier to install them one by one, installing them all at the same time would give problems when the wii was full. 
Has that problem been fixed too btw? That it checks if there's enough space to install the wad before trying to install?


----------



## jinxvorheeze (May 26, 2008)

Finally! I've been talking about this for weeks! Much much better and more convenient than the old installer/uninstaller

Channel anyone?


----------



## Jax (May 26, 2008)

BTW, http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1148047


----------



## Venko (May 26, 2008)

jinxvorheeze said:
			
		

> Finally! I've been talking about this for weeks! Much much better and more convenient than the old installer/uninstaller
> 
> Channel anyone?



It seems JPaRaDoX is away on IRC. I left him a message though so hopefully he'll get to work on this as soon as he returns.

*[edit]* He's there after all. Currently "harassing" him to make a channel of it.

*[edit]* He's currently asking for someone to make the banner image for the channel.


----------



## jalaneme (May 26, 2008)

lol i've just started to use the homebrew channel to install wads, i will wait for some pics to show up or something


----------



## jayparadox (May 26, 2008)

If anyone wants to make a banner image for it, send it to XXX and i'll get it done


----------



## retroguy (May 26, 2008)

I have been waiting for this App. Thanks, it will be very usefull.


----------



## WB3000 (May 26, 2008)

Here's a meta.xml for this, if your using the Homebrew Channel


----------



## Prince Valmont (May 27, 2008)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> Here's a meta.xml for this, if your using the Homebrew Channel



That's weird. It says I do not have permission to use that feature.
Wonder why... thats odd.


----------



## jalaneme (May 27, 2008)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> Here's a meta.xml for this, if your using the Homebrew Channel



it would be nice to have a banner for this program if anyone is up to making one.


----------



## deba94 (May 27, 2008)

Prince Valmont said:
			
		

> WB3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here... Could you (WB3000 or someone who has the file) upload it to something else? This xml is greatly appreciated


----------



## jalaneme (May 27, 2008)

just to let you know, there is a working xml file and banner in the homebrew channel thread.


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (May 27, 2008)

Does the WAD Manager Load WAD Files and Plays them without Installing them?


----------



## Diablo1123 (May 27, 2008)

No


----------



## Prime (May 27, 2008)

So this is the installer and uninstaller combined into one .elf?


----------



## Gennie (May 27, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> So this is the installer and uninstaller combined into one .elf?



Yep, with freedom to choose the WAD to install/uninstall


----------



## Cyan (May 27, 2008)

can it be used to remove the channel and ticket from the homebrew channel installed with HBC installer (using the wad to uninstall)?


----------



## joshysquashy (May 27, 2008)

Gennie said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And support for the Wiimote! It's the best release yet, by far!

It gives a list of wad's on the SD card, and you can select one and press + to install, or - to uninstall. then confirm with the a button, or cancel with the b button. finally the home button reboots to the menu. all from the comfort of your sofa!!


----------



## Prime (May 27, 2008)

Just tried it out, very good app.



			
				Cyan said:
			
		

> can it be used to remove the channel and ticket from the homebrew channel installed with HBC installer (using the wad to uninstall)?



I suppose it would


----------



## joshysquashy (May 27, 2008)

Cyan said:
			
		

> can it be used to remove the channel and ticket from the homebrew channel installed with HBC installer (using the wad to uninstall)?


If you find a way to get ahold of the wad file then yes, in theory. all wad's need to be on the sd card, it does not check the internal memory.

Aparently there are files left behind that even wad uninstaller doesn't touch, so the use (as opposed to deleting from data management) is questionable.


----------



## Prime (May 27, 2008)

joshysquashy said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=85058

The .wad is available in my sticky


----------



## Hitto (May 27, 2008)

But it's an ELF?


----------



## warlord007 (May 27, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=85058
> 
> The .wad is available in my sticky



no its not  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the link is just  h**p:/// no addy here

but thanks prime for all your hard work in converting the elf's to wads  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




warlord


----------



## Prime (May 27, 2008)

Hitto said:
			
		

> But it's an ELF?
> 
> The link in my sticky isn't a .elf.
> 
> ...



yes it is, if you go to my Sticky and click Homebrew Channel (wad) it will take you to the GBAtemp downloads where you obtain the .wad of the homebrew channel.



Sorted!


----------



## warlord007 (May 27, 2008)

@prime

think we all got confused here

the link in your sticky "wad manager" is just h**p:///  

in the gba download section the link "wad manager" is an elf

warlord


----------



## Prime (May 27, 2008)

Sorry, by Hitto posting a strange post on this subject "But it's an ELF?" triggered me into thinking she/he was replying to my last post.

I wish people would make sensible posts, ....Hitto


----------



## WB3000 (May 27, 2008)

I don't know why the meta.xml attackment wouldn't work, here's the contents...

CODE
ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂWAD Manager
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂWaninkoko
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂv1.0
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ20080526
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ(Un)install WAD Channels
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ+-------------------------------+
| WAD Manager v1.0 by Waninkoko |
+-------------------------------+
|ÂÂÂÂwww.teknoconsolas.infoÂÂÂÂ |
+-------------------------------+

+--------------+
| DESCRIPTION: |
+--------------+

WAD Manager is an application for (un)install WAD packages.

It lists all the available WAD packages in a SD card so you can
select which ones to (un)install.

Includes Wiimote support.

+-------------+
| HOW TO USE: |
+-------------+

1. Create a folder called "wad" in the root of a SD card.
2. Copy all the WAD packages in the folder created in the step 1.
3. Run the application with any method to load homebrew.

+--------+
| KUDOS: |
+--------+

- bushing and marcan (the homebrew channel is great)
- all my testers (pistu, SoraK05, danny.ml...)
ÂÂÂÂ


----------



## mcj (May 27, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> The new RS captchas are ridiculous, can somebody put it on gbatemp?



Why people continue to use garbage like rapidshare & mega upload is beyond me

File Dropper DL


----------



## Prime (May 27, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> The new RS captchas are ridiculous, can somebody put it on gbatemp?



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2513


----------



## Trolly (May 27, 2008)

Awesome, tried this this morning and it's _almost_ the ultimate tool, but we need an ignore or next button please. Then we can put our whole collection of games on our SD card and not have to worry about juggling about the files we want to install or uninstall.
Because at the moment you have to install/uninstall every file to get onto the next, so if you get my meaning, a "next" button would be really useful.

Oh, and thanks very much, this is awesome.


----------



## Prime (May 27, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Because at the moment you have to install/uninstall every file to get onto the next, so if you get my meaning, a "next" button would be really useful.



No you don't.


----------



## Trolly (May 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> No you don't.



Oh, don't you lol? How do I get from one file to the next without installing/uninstalling then?

EDIT:
Mental block lol, I must have not noticed you can browse the WADs when i first used it. *Slaps face* Idiot.

Which makes this application even more awesome. THANKS!


----------



## Prime (May 27, 2008)

lol no problem.


----------



## airpirate545 (May 27, 2008)

Quick question, to uninstall the wads, they still have to be in your folder? I'm new to this.


----------



## Jax (May 27, 2008)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Quick question, to uninstall the wads, they still have to be in your folder? I'm new to this.



Yes.
To install or uninstall wads, they must be in the "wad" folder in the root of the SD card.


----------



## airpirate545 (May 27, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> airpirate545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, now I know not to erase the wads in my folder.


----------



## webyugioh (May 28, 2008)

Can somebody help me with the program.
I tried starting it via the HomeBrew Channel and It shows the list of wads in the wad folder for a brief second and then goes to a code dump.

Can any one help me with this,
or if they have made a channel of this yet, can someone direct me to it.

Thank you


----------



## Damademan3 (May 28, 2008)

im having issues as well. I have HB Channel and Loader and neither will read them. i do have them as boot.elf and have tried in root in wad folder it dont matter. It just wont read it at all.


----------



## Ryankn (May 28, 2008)

I have the exact same problem..is says code error (dsi) or something?


----------



## webyugioh (May 29, 2008)

webyugioh said:
			
		

> Can somebody help me with the program.
> I tried starting it via the HomeBrew Channel and It shows the list of wads in the wad folder for a brief second and then goes to a code dump.
> 
> Can any one help me with this,
> ...


Hey, on a whim, i booted my wii in service mode (holding + and - and pressing A during the health warning screen) and 
IT WORKED!

I was so shocked.

So everybody else having this problem should try this.


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2008)

Is this really as good as it gets in terms of installing wads on a Wii or is there still other methods that I'm not aware of?


----------

